# Puppy Breathing Heavily/Fast While Sleeping?



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a 3.5 month old pup who on occasion breathes fast and heavy sometimes while sleeping... Is this normal or should I contact a vet?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

If you don't hear any wheezing and this doesn't happen all the time, my guess would be the puppy is dreaming. If there is any other indication of something that could be wrong, a vet visit is always best.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Donovan514 said:


> I have a 3.5 month old pup who on occasion breathes fast and heavy sometimes while sleeping... Is this normal or should I contact a vet?


I had the same worries with my girl. As soon as she would fall asleep she would start breathing rapidly and would wake up panting. I checked her pulse, listened to her breathing, her heart, and checked her breath rate. I did this 3 times a day.... And still didn't trust my readings. I didn't sleep for nights. Finally, after taking her to the vet, it was confirmed that my readings were accurate. She was just fine.... And dreaming . I had convinced myself that she had a heart murmur, or congestive heart failure.... I'd say take your baby to the vet if for nothing more than to put your mind at ease... But my opinion is, it's a puppy dream 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

I believe all puppies breath very rapidly. I've read it a few times in the ten GSD books I bought. Also, my own two puppies went through that stage. A little hard to watch.


----------



## Vikas Kumar (Nov 14, 2019)

Diseases in any part of the respiratory system, and even in other parts of the body, can lead to breathing problems in dogs.


The respiratory system has many parts, including the nose, mouth, throat (pharynx and larynx), windpipe (trachea) and lungs. Air is pulled in through the nose or mouth and is then carried down into the lungs, through a process referred to as inspiration. In the lungs, oxygen is transferred to the red blood cells. The red blood cells then carry oxygen to the rest of the body.



While oxygen is being transferred to the red blood cells, carbon dioxide is transferred from the red blood cells to the air within the lungs. It is then pushed out through the nose or mouth through a process referred to as expiration.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

puppy is a vivid dreamer. you always no where she is...


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

My puppy did this too, perfectly normal


----------



## Rocky B. (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah I think when ours was little, he did the same thing too and I did get a little nervous but realized it might have been dreams. As long as you don't see or hear anything else! You would know if there is something up.


----------

